# Wheeling Island Ramp



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

Does anyone know if the Wheeling Island Boat Ramp is open yet? The last time I went there it had a sign that said closed for the winter. I have sent a half dozen e-mails to the WVDNR but I have gotten zero replies. I do know that the ramp below Hannibal Dam just south of New Martinsville is open.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Wheeling Island boat ramp is probably controled by the city of Wheeling and not the WVDNR. I wouldn't expect it to be open before April 1st. You could always put in at Rayland and just travel down through Pike Island locks. I think there is a boat launch on the WV side north of Wheeling and South of Pike Island. I don't know if its a private boat club or not though. You could probably put in at Powhatan Point or Moundsville too. Not sure where ya are coming from that might be a little out of the way.

Jake


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

I will try to contact the city. The ramp in Moundsville is too steep for my liking and the one in Powhatton is too far. I always try to launch downstream from where i plan to fish just in case the old boat lays down on me! So any ramp upstream is out. I think i will just fish the lakes or Hannibal until they open the Wheeling ramp. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Went to Cabela's Wednesday and on the way back going north on SR 7 looked over at the Wheeling Island Ramp and saw two vehicles with empty boat trailers in the parking lot....


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

Thats the best news i have heard all year! Thanks


----------

